# Maxxis High Roller 2 Review



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

This is a new tire so I figured there would be some interest.

http://blistergearreview.com/gear-reviews/maxxis-high-roller-2


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Good review, thanks.

One question; your concern regarding "knob D" seems on track with conventional mtb tire design, but how can you say it is holding the tire's performance back in any way? "Corners and drifts better than 99% of what's out there" is a pretty strong endorsement of the tire's abilities. 

I ask because I just put a Muddy Mary up front, and Wicked Will out back on my AM bike, both having the non-conventional reverse chevron design, and while I only have two rides on them so far, all seems good. Cornering is precise, and the tire initiates drift in a controlled manner, the most controlled drift I've experienced to date. 

But having only two rides on the tires I'll hold off on any monumental claims for now...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Jah mon, that was damn imformative and well written.... Thanks for sharing 

Definitely looking forward to trying out a pair


----------



## backshift (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting... Thought it was interesting that he doesn't like the minion DHR's.

I'll be trying out a set soon


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always loved the high roller tire...I'm excited to try the new ones out. Great write up


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

AndyN said:


> Good review, thanks.
> 
> One question; your concern regarding "knob D" seems on track with conventional mtb tire design, but how can you say it is holding the tire's performance back in any way? "Corners and drifts better than 99% of what's out there" is a pretty strong endorsement of the tire's abilities.


Schwalbe isn't what I consider conventional tire design to be honest. Certainly not in any convention that will bear out to be anything beneficial. Their treads place angles in places that make zero sense for mountainbiking, especially descending and braking. Their reverse angled sideknobs aren't revolutionary, they're made for drive specific applications.....which dh mountainbiking is not. Coasting and braking is not the same thing as having a motor on a wheel.....where their treads would actually do what they claim. Schwalbe has good soft compounds though so it actually hides a lot of their faults.

That knob D on the maxxis tire is there for one purpose only. To let loose the traction and initiate a slide. And it does do that, in contrast to the old design which held on much harder. Now think about schwalbe tires where every knob is angled similarly. What does that tell you?

I don't think it holds back the tire, I think it makes it much more similar to a minion dhf....which they already make. The old high roller was unique in that it locked into turns without drifting much better than the minions. To me that's variety in a company's tire line. I don't think that's as bad a thing as it may sound in the review, but in doing this they've sacrificed a tire that had a very strongly distinguished character. If they discontinue the old HR, it's gone.

My biggest gripe is the sideknobs folding over on the soft compounds. That's a much bigger deal than knob D.

And yeah, I do think it's a great tire better than most. But that's because most tires are garbage, not necessarily because this one can't be improved.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Kidwoo...how do the 2.4's measure up width wise? True 2.4?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Check the comments on the blister site.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Schwalbe isn't what I consider conventional tire design to be honest. Certainly not in any convention that will bear out to be anything beneficial. Their treads place angles in places that make zero sense for mountainbiking, especially descending and braking. Their reverse angled sideknobs aren't revolutionary, they're made for drive specific applications.....which dh mountainbiking is not. Coasting and braking is not the same thing as having a motor on a wheel.....where their treads would actually do what they claim. Schwalbe has good soft compounds though so it actually hides a lot of their faults.
> 
> That knob D on the maxxis tire is there for one purpose only. To let loose the traction and initiate a slide. And it does do that, in contrast to the old design which held on much harder. Now think about schwalbe tires where every knob is angled similarly. What does that tell you?
> 
> ...


Guess I didn't word that effectively, I was agreeing with you about the reverse angle "knob D" going against convention. I've got zero time on the High Roller, the closest I've ridden is the Chunder which I like, the Clutch, and Minion are also tires which performed well for me. All of those tires seemed to hook really well, but I didn't find any of them very predictable as far as controlled drift. The traction was either there, or gone. Conditions out here likely played a part in that, lots of loose over hardpack and baby head scattered trails where you're probably drifting much of the time not realizing it.

Your point about the Schwalbe angled knobs seems apt. The Muddy Mary/Wicked Will combo rides quite differently than anything I have used before. At traction limit, the front end will break loose for a moment then regain, bringing the back end around, creating oversteer, which in turn scrubs speed while still holding the line. I've never experienced oversteer on a bike before, throttling on a MX, yes. On a bike it's always been total loss of traction laying it down, or understeer pushing me off trail. I can't say if I'm faster through any given corner now, but my confidence level is higher.

Curious what your favorite tire setup is? And again, thanks for the review.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

loved article

speaking on front tires

I am having problems with a Big Betty on front..love the rolling ability (very fast)...washing out and slipping when going from one edge to the other....

Have had problems with Highroller in past in loose conditions..slipped out....

Love the big Michelin up front but trying to keep rolling resistance down...any recommendation of a *UST* front tire in dry dusty conditions


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

loved the write up. well done. so, after reading that write up do you have any more on other tires that do as well at explaining what the tread is doing and how it is working? or other literature along the same line? ie, dhf, dhr, butcher, nevegals, etc? what is it about the dhr that you dislike so much? thanks.

pv


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

AndyN said:


> Guess I didn't word that effectively, I was agreeing with you about the reverse angle "knob D" going against convention. I've got zero time on the High Roller, the closest I've ridden is the Chunder which I like, the Clutch, and Minion are also tires which performed well for me. All of those tires seemed to hook really well, but I didn't find any of them very predictable as far as controlled drift. The traction was either there, or gone. Conditions out here likely played a part in that, lots of loose over hardpack and baby head scattered trails where you're probably drifting much of the time not realizing it.


Sorry man, I misunderstood what you meant.

I will say, you're kind of in the minority thinking that minions don't drift predictably. They've got one of the widest ranges of sliding of most tires out there. What I mean by that, is that they slide but still provide a fairly consistent amount of resistance at many speeds. It's not the feeling of having the rug torn out from under you. That's part of their popularity to a large degree. It sounds like we ride pretty similar places if I'm reading what you're saying correctly.....dry, gravely, loose. Even the ball bearings on hardpack stuff suits the minions really well once they start breaking loose in my opinion. Those big, thick sideknobs maintain their shape pretty well.

Those chunders are really good tires. Better than the OG high rollers in my opinion. I've got an SX casing one on my trail bike right now. It is closer to the OG high roller in that it rails hard then breaks loose a little more suddenly. At least in my experience.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

ak pura vida said:


> loved the write up. well done. so, after reading that write up do you have any more on other tires that do as well at explaining what the tread is doing and how it is working? or other literature along the same line? ie, dhf, dhr, butcher, nevegals, etc? what is it about the dhr that you dislike so much? thanks.
> 
> pv


I've got plans to do a piece on blistergearreview.com that will basically lay out how different treads, angles and edges do what they do. It's going to be pretty big amount of work though so it won't be soon. Everyone (especially downhillers) tends to place such a high priority and emphasis on tires but so few people can tell what a tire will do by looking at it, I think it'll be pretty useful. With what tires cost these days, having to make a 60-70 dollar investment on a consumable part kind of sucks. Especially if you don't end up liking it. It should take some of the guesswork out. Mostly it's a personal vendetta against companies that make shltty designs where it's obvious they're either just guessing, or just straight up making crap up.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

Great Review. I only ride Trail and have been running WTB tires specifically for quite some time as they work really well in the bay area and surrounding areas, especially the looser non loamy trails. I've been intrigued by the Minion DHF 3C EXO 2.5 lately as a front tire. I've never run Maxxis. After running the Weirwolf tcs 2.3 for over a year I'm used to a tire that pushes before letting go so I've been thinking the DHF minion would be a good selection over the high roller. 

Whats you're feeling on the Minion 2.5, 3C DHF Versus this new High Roller II for all around trail riding in California?

Thanks


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Sorry man, I misunderstood what you meant.
> 
> I will say, you're kind of in the minority thinking that minions don't drift predictably. They've got one of the widest ranges of sliding of most tires out there. What I mean by that, is that they slide but still provide a fairly consistent amount of resistance at many speeds. It's not the feeling of having the rug torn out from under you. That's part of their popularity to a large degree. It sounds like we ride pretty similar places if I'm reading what you're saying correctly.....dry, gravely, loose. Even the ball bearings on hardpack stuff suits the minions really well once they start breaking loose in my opinion. Those big, thick sideknobs maintain their shape pretty well.
> 
> Those chunders are really good tires. Better than the OG high rollers in my opinion. I've got an SX casing one on my trail bike right now. It is closer to the OG high roller in that it rails hard then breaks loose a little more suddenly. At least in my experience.


My time on the Minion was brief, so my opinion of that tire is suspect. I tried the 3C EXO version on my trail bike, had repeated burping issues running it tubeless and ended up running higher pressure than I would like to try and stop the burping. Traction suffered and the burping continued, and eventually I just gave up on the tire.

What I'm really looking for right now is a grippy, predictable, not overly heavy tire to run on my trail bike. Something that I can still pedal up the long grinds. I had been running a Clutch SX, which hooked well, but was a boat anchor. Verdict is still out on the MM/WW combo, got a little too drifty on the ball bearings over hardpack yesterday.

I've got DH Chunders on the DHR so I'm set there.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I've got a minion 2.35 DH casing setup tubeless on the rear of my trailbike for what it's worth.

I really dig it for dry tahoe trails. I gave up on UST and any other singleply tire trying to run tubeless.

I had to order the damn thing from england though since I couldn't find anyone that carries those domestically.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

> What I'm really looking for right now is a grippy, predictable, not overly heavy tire to run on my trail bike.


i really like my chunder control 2bliss as a front tire for AM and have been spreading the word on that for 2 years now. 890 g actual weight. nominally 2.3 inch but the casing and tread size is big. mounts up ridiculously easy with a hand pump on a UST rim or a converted rim.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

IMO there wasn't anything wrong with the old High Rollers, but I have a feeling they'll get discontinued for the latest and greatest.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Excellent article and a really interesting review! It's nice to read some actual analysis, most mtb articles tend to be fluff. I like the original HR a lot, so it's interesting to hear how the new one compares.

I realize it may be tough as trail conditions are always changing but it would be nice to have an outline or chart highlighting your thoughts of the HR2 and some other tires. (i.e. original HR vs HR 2 vs the Chunder).

Thanks for the write-up.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

So.... what do you guys think of the Rubber Queen? I tried a 2.4 UST Black Chili and it's a freakin' wonderful front tire.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

kidwoo said:


> I've got plans to do a piece on blistergearreview.com that will basically lay out how different treads, angles and edges do what they do. It's going to be pretty big amount of work though so it won't be soon. Everyone (especially downhillers) tends to place such a high priority and emphasis on tires but so few people can tell what a tire will do by looking at it, I think it'll be pretty useful. With what tires cost these days, having to make a 60-70 dollar investment on a consumable part kind of sucks. Especially if you don't end up liking it. It should take some of the guesswork out. Mostly it's a personal vendetta against companies that make shltty designs where it's obvious they're either just guessing, or just straight up making crap up.


well i look forward to it. please link to it on mtbr as i don't get over to blister very often. you definitely described me, i decidedly can't tell how a tire will work by looking at it. i think i am going to try the 3c dhf for whistler this year but like you said that is at least a $120 investment before shipping to alaska... thanks again.

pv


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

so off topic, but when you quote another post, i really wish mtbr would put it at the end of the thread rather than directly below the quoted post. i know i miss comments at time b/c i just scroll to the last thread i read in a thread and start from there rather than re-reading the entire thing. anyway, back to topic...


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

ak pura vida said:


> so off topic, but when you quote another post, i really wish mtbr would put it at the end of the thread rather than directly below the quoted post. i know i miss comments at time b/c i just scroll to the last thread i read in a thread and start from there rather than re-reading the entire thing. anyway, back to topic...


You need to change your settings to "View Linear" and it will work that way.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

frorider said:


> i really like my chunder control 2bliss as a front tire for AM and have been spreading the word on that for 2 years now. 890 g actual weight. nominally 2.3 inch but the casing and tread size is big. mounts up ridiculously easy with a hand pump on a UST rim or a converted rim.


I ran those for over a year when they first came out. I like the tread design, sidewalls were reasonable, but the rubber durometer was just too high/hard. Tread should wear out before the sidewalls do. They are discontinued now anyways.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

Yody said:


> Great Review. I only ride Trail and have been running WTB tires specifically for quite some time as they work really well in the bay area and surrounding areas, especially the looser non loamy trails. I've been intrigued by the Minion DHF 3C EXO 2.5 lately as a front tire. I've never run Maxxis. After running the Weirwolf tcs 2.3 for over a year I'm used to a tire that pushes before letting go so I've been thinking the DHF minion would be a good selection over the high roller.
> 
> Whats you're feeling on the Minion 2.5, 3C DHF Versus this new High Roller II for all around trail riding in California?
> 
> Thanks


I would take a look at the specialized butcher sx. It has been amazing in socal as a front tire. I like it much more than the minion.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

oh, thanks. once again i prove i'm an idiot... (really need to stop doing that, i've done it enough!)


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

kdiff said:


> I realize it may be tough as trail conditions are always changing but it would be nice to have an outline or chart highlighting your thoughts of the HR2 and some other tires. (i.e. *original HR vs HR 2*


I thought I covered that part pretty well.

No?



> IMO there wasn't anything wrong with the old High Rollers, but I have a feeling they'll get discontinued for the latest and greatest.


If maxxis had just come out with this tread and said 'here's our new tire' my complaints with this one would be the same but I do admit, by calling it an HR2 I couldn't help but compare. The improvements in braking traction really are much better.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

AndyN said:


> My time on the Minion was brief, so my opinion of that tire is suspect. I tried the 3C EXO version on my trail bike, had repeated burping issues running it tubeless and ended up running higher pressure than I would like to try and stop the burping. Traction suffered and the burping continued, and eventually I just gave up on the tire.
> 
> What I'm really looking for right now is a grippy, predictable, not overly heavy tire to run on my trail bike. Something that I can still pedal up the long grinds. I had been running a Clutch SX, which hooked well, but was a boat anchor. Verdict is still out on the MM/WW combo, got a little too drifty on the ball bearings over hardpack yesterday.
> 
> I've got DH Chunders on the DHR so I'm set there.


For a all around trail tire that blew my min how it worked in the front was the maxxis advantage 2.4. I know it says cross country but just get the 2.4 it has big knobs and corners very well in the condition that you mentioned.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

AndyN said:


> I ran those for over a year when they first came out. I like the tread design, sidewalls were reasonable, but the rubber durometer was just too high/hard. Tread should wear out before the sidewalls do. They are discontinued now anyways.


Easily Hans Dampf. There might be better tires for certain rides, but not for all of them.... :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

gticlay said:


> Easily Hans Dampf. There might be better tires for certain rides, but not for all of them.... :thumbsup:


I thought about trying the dampf, but went with the MM/WW combo instead. Verdict not in yet.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

hitechredneck said:


> For a all around trail tire that blew my min how it worked in the front was the maxxis advantage 2.4. I know it says cross country but just get the 2.4 it has big knobs and corners very well in the condition that you mentioned.


I'll put that on the list of maybes, thanks.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> loved article
> 
> speaking on front tires
> 
> ...


Trail King 2.4 UST for dry dusty and use the BB for a rear tire - great combo. Muddy Mary front works better for all-around conditions but if you're mainly dry/dusty then Trail King is the way to go.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## sanjosedre (Oct 11, 2004)

great writeup
I always learn something new when reading a kidwoo review


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

kidwoo said:


> kdiff said:
> 
> 
> > I realize it may be tough as trail conditions are always changing but it would be nice to have an outline or chart highlighting your thoughts of the HR2 and some other tires. (i.e. original HR vs HR 2
> ...


Yeah, you did an excellent job in the article of comparing the HR and HR2 and maybe I'm missing this but I was looking for some sort of conclusion like "Despite the side knob issue you prefer the HR2 most of the time or for a rear tire or etc....".

I know you say: "I'd say the High Roller 2 corners and drifts better than 99% of what's out there, and brakes with some of the best", but the comments in the article about the weak side knobs made me think "wait, maybe I want to stick with the OG HR".



kidwoo said:


> Those chunders are really good tires. Better than the OG high rollers in my opinion.


Based on that statement I'm guessing you like the HR2 more than the Chunders? Where are they better than the Chunders? Honestly, I've never heard of Chunders before. (Probably because they only have nine reviews, so I never paid much attention to them when going through the tire section.)

Like I said before it's an excellent article and analysis. For someone like me I think a chart with a few of the highlights, negatives, and a conclusion would be useful. May also including some comparisons with a few other similar top of the line tires would be useful. I hope that makes sense. Thanks again.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

kdiff said:


> I know you say: "I'd say the High Roller 2 corners and drifts better than 99% of what's out there, and brakes with some of the best", but the comments in the article about the weak side knobs made me think "wait, maybe I want to stick with the OG HR".


I'm just a bltch about tires, that's all that is. 

This new tire IS a good bit different from the old one. But a lot of people had complaints about the old tire's cornering.....this does or could address that. It doesn't hold the hard all or nothing traction that the old HR does, but lots of people didn't like that (just as many or more DID in my experience) but it is in fact different. In that light it's hard to say 'better' when they both behave differently. If you thought the old high roller was too do or die, and like the controlled sliding of a minion DHF for instance, you might like this one better. If you like the standing on rails feeling of the old HR, you might not think this one is better.



kdiff said:


> Based on that statement I'm guessing you like the HR2 more than the Chunders? Where are they better than the Chunders? Honestly, I've never heard of Chunders before. (Probably because they only have nine reviews, so I never paid much attention to them when going through the tire section.)
> 
> Like I said before it's an excellent article and analysis. For someone like me I think a chart with a few of the highlights, negatives, and a conclusion would be useful. May also including some comparisons with a few other similar top of the line tires would be useful. I hope that makes sense. Thanks again.


I'll be honest. From what I've ridden of the chunder treads, I really like them. They're more similar cornering-wise to the old high rollers but with none of the weird braking issues. This new is different. I think the chunders and the old HRs have a lot in common cornering-wise. If you like a gently introduced slide, this new HR is your tire. If you just want a tire that sticks in corners, the old HR or the chunder would be a better call.

As far as the chart goes, that might be something I throw in a future review. It's not a bad idea.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

So nobody is looking at the UST Rubber Queen because it blows all others away??? Also, a pet peeve. They saying is "DO AND DIE", not do or die.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

gticlay said:


> Also, a pet peeve. They saying is "DO AND DIE", not do or die.


No it's not.

It's a reference to full commitment (doing) and the resulting failure if full commitment isn't achieved (death).


----------



## jstahmann (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

kidwoo said:


> I'll be honest. From what I've ridden of the chunder treads, I really like them. They're more similar cornering-wise to the old high rollers but with none of the weird braking issues. This new is different. I think the chunders and the old HRs have a lot in common cornering-wise. If you like a gently introduced slide, this new HR is your tire. If you just want a tire that sticks in corners, the old HR or the chunder would be a better call..


That makes sense. Thanks again for everything. I'm really looking forward to reading some future reviews. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.niles (Feb 5, 2007)

*alternatives to old high roller?*



Jim311 said:


> IMO there wasn't anything wrong with the old High Rollers, but I have a feeling they'll get discontinued for the latest and greatest.


the "old" high roller has become my favorite tire for all conditions trail/am/enduro/dh, all except dj/pump track. i really hope they don't drop it because the solid cornering is what i like most in a tire. but, being that they may discontinue it, i've been searching for alternatives: cut excavator's? el moco's? spesh butcher? spesh chunder? wtb? intense? anything nearly the same?

woo, or anyone else, i'd like to hear your suggestions for an alternative to the old high roller....

woo, if it helps, i ride similar stuff you do: tahoe, n*, dv, etc. at least these are the places i need the tires to be at their best, even though i ride a lot of other places.

also, i tend to prefer the maxxpro compound over the st. yes, the st grips rad but the maxxpro feels more supportive with the right tire pressure, if that makes sense. i guess it doesn't make sense....


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

That makes sense. I agree with it too, which is part of the reason I run 60d rear tires on all my bikes, and on the front of some of them depending on the tread. I wish more companies offered hard compound dh tires.

I don't think they're going to discontinue the original high roller any time soon. Someone from maxxis indicated that at least.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

here's another good read on the HR2 that helps explain things

Oh hey, my tire is on PB - North Shore Mountain Biking Forums


----------



## aappling72 (Jul 24, 2005)

Anyone ridden the new Conti Mountain King 2 in a 2.4 version? Curious on the thoughts on those??


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

aappling72 said:


> Anyone ridden the new Conti Mountain King 2 in a 2.4 version? Curious on the thoughts on those??


No time on the 2.4, but have some ride time on the 2.2. I really like the new tread, fast rolling, great in the corners. Very maxxis like, little drift and then hooks up with confidence.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

gticlay said:


> So.... what do you guys think of the Rubber Queen? I tried a 2.4 UST Black Chili and it's a freakin' wonderful front tire.


There were some comments made over on rm 

A short treatise on the new Maxxis High Roller 2 tire - Page 4 - Ridemonkey.com


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

OR... you can do the Steve Peat cut on a Nevy for half the cost. Makes me really wonder if Maxxis based their research on that or really on improving the HR design (or a combo of both). Am I the only one who's noticed this? Just read where SP had some input to the new design - I'd say a LOT of input!!!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Gman086 said:


> OR... you can do the Steve Peat cut on a Nevy for half the cost. Makes me really wonder if Maxxis based their research on that or really on improving the HR design (or a combo of both). Am I the only one who's noticed this? Just read where SP had some input to the new design - I'd say a LOT of input!!!
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Negative on both accounts. I haven't heard of the "Steve Peat cut", nor did I consult with him when designing the tire.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

bholwell said:


> Negative on both accounts. I haven't heard of the "Steve Peat cut", nor did I consult with him when designing the tire.


Its when you cut every other transition knob off. The one that is tied into the center knobs. 
it surprisingly makes a very big difference in the tire. :thumbsup:


----------



## aappling72 (Jul 24, 2005)

1soulrider said:


> No time on the 2.4, but have some ride time on the 2.2. I really like the new tread, fast rolling, great in the corners. Very maxxis like, little drift and then hooks up with confidence.


Thx.


----------

